# sonax xtreme brilliant wax 1 hybrid npt



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i know catchy name right :thumb: bought 250ml of this to try about a week ago and decided to put it on half the bonnet yesterday. smell is sort of like bsd, coconutty, consistancy is like any other liquid wax, creamy. went on very easy, no dragging like bsd or npt in the can and came off as easy as anything, no white powdery residue which causes me to go into a hulk like rage  (black motor) durability i guess is unknown unless anyone else has used it before and can comment. will keep it updated if i remember :wave:


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Used this a few months back on a friends black skoda superb. Put it on top of Prima Amigo. It's still doing its thing. Very impressive. Like you say, no dust, goes on the plastics and beads like a good un. What's not to like.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

dillinja999 said:


> will keep it updated if i remember :wave:


Reminder :wave:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

s**t it been a week already lol, still beading like a goodun. got it beside fusso 7 coat. sonax got bigger beads, fusso more small and tight.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

whats the beading like compared to bsd detailer?


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

BSD's water behaviour is slightly better. But so far, brilliant wax one has been on a friends car for 4 months mow. Its still beading, although depleted a little. Having said that, it is driven down agricultural roads. So gets covered in all sorts. Original thread with water behaviour below

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321743


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

it is very similar to bsd but im finding the beads bigger before they want to roll off. like any sonax product as soon as you get moving all the beads roll together and just sheet off


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Have you tried Sonax Polymer Netshield? I am not able to import an aerosol to where I am so considering the Brilliant Wax 1 as an alternative. Wondering how it compares to PNS.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

no ive never tried it, only npt spray. give it a try, not expensive and just works. where you at?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

dillinja999 said:


> no ive never tried it, only npt spray.


I am confused. The title of this thread suggests that you tried the Brilliant wax 1 but now you are saying that you tried the NPT spray.



dillinja999 said:


> where you at?


I am in India.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Flakey said:


> Have you tried Sonax Polymer Netshield? I am not able to import an aerosol to where I am so considering the Brilliant Wax 1 as an alternative. Wondering how it compares to PNS.


Brilliant wax hybrid is good if you can't get the Sonax aerosols, get some brilliant shine as well to maintain the hydrophobic surface.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Flakey said:


> I am confused. The title of this thread suggests that you tried the Brilliant wax 1 but now you are saying that you tried the NPT spray.
> 
> you ask if ive tried polymer net shield which i havent but currently got npt spray on my roof :lol:


----------

